# Haven Series Thread, BOOK #5 BLOOD MAGIC is up!



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

This is my first book thread, although I've been hanging around here for awhile. I'll keep just one thread for the whole series.

*The Fifth book, BLOOD MAGIC is OUT and Buyable NOW! At 81,000 words, its a big installment and finishes off many plot-threads.*

*The Series:*
AMBER MAGIC
SKY MAGIC
SHADOW MAGIC
DRAGON MAGIC
BLOOD MAGIC

*Description:*
The humans have no magic, and are hunted for sport, but that is about to change. War is coming...

The Sun Dragon spawned nine lesser dragons which devoured their parent for the power the elder possessed. These young dragons fought for choice bits of the Sun Dragon, but each only managed to eat a portion, thus giving them specific powers. Over time, these foul dragons were hunted down and slain by heroes of old. When each body rotted away, nothing was left save for a Jewel-the lens of each dragon's left eye. These Nine Eyes, or Jewels, form the basis for all magic in the world.

The Haven series is the story of the nine Jewels of power, each representing a different form of magic. The Red Jewel, Sang, gives the power over Blood Magic. The Blue, Lavatis, can call the Rainbow and rules the Sky.

*What's it like?*
Think of a faster-moving Robert Jordan book, with a very different magic system and more non-human characters.

*Is it action, romance or adventure?*
The series leans toward action and adventure, but there is always romance and elements of horror, too.

*How is it different?*
In this story, the humans are the few, the innocent and the hunted. They are the "hobbits" and everyone else is... scary.

You can read for free on http://bvlarson.com!
Check it out!
-bvl


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi BV. . . congrats on the new installment.

Just a quick reminder of the rules. . .please see Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) or PM Betsy or I if you have questions.

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Update: The Fifth book of the Haven Series, BLOOD MAGIC, now has the opening chapters up at my website, bvlarson.com.

DRAGON MAGIC has already sold over 20 copies in the first week it has been live on Amazon, my thanks to everyone who got all the way to Book #4 of the series so quickly!
-bvl


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

A downloadable Epub version of the first book, Amber Magic, is now available on my website. You can put this on any reader, there are no DRM restrictions.

-bvl


----------



## kjreader (Aug 10, 2010)

Im getting Amber Magic FREEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Reading Sky Magic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

I Finished "Sky Magic"... I Loved it.  I have to do about 300 pages of edits before I can start the next one, but I'm On it!    I just got two of mine on smashwords finally, I love the coupon option.  I also want to thank you for the advice you put on your website! Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

BV,
Just the one I need. four books of Epic Fantasy.
If three is a trilogy, is four books a four book bunch of a group of epicasy? Or what?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

davethedc said:


> BV,
> Just the one I need. four books of Epic Fantasy.
> If three is a trilogy, is four books a four book bunch of a group of epicasy? Or what?


A quatrology? lol I dont know?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey BV whats next?  Really Bro. whats the next project?  I'm looking forward to it nomatter what it is.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

@davethedc
I think we're up to Quintuplets here now!

@MRMathias
Hey, I'm popping up Blood Magic Book #5 in the Haven Series, uploading it tomorrow, should see it go live around Saturday.
It finishes off a lot of the plotlines and it is 80,000 words long, the longest book in the series.
-BVL


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

I guess I have to cram books 3 and 4 in as fast as I can and get ready for Blood Magic


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Book #5, "Blood Magic" is up on Amazon now!
Should be "purchaseable" very soon!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0043EVAX0


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi B.V,
There's nothing I like better than a juicy set of books to read and yours sound amazing.  What a totally cool concept.... there goes my Kindle budget for this month  

Cheers and best of luck,
Trace


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

The buy button still is NOT up......


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

BV,
Congrats on the new release! I've got to check this out. 
Good luck and 'filling stations" (that frenchism for congrats).


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

The *'Buy Button'* is up now!


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

traceya said:


> Hi B.V,
> There's nothing I like better than a juicy set of books to read and yours sound amazing. What a totally cool concept.... there goes my Kindle budget for this month
> 
> Cheers and best of luck,
> Trace


Thanks Trace, I'm checking your stuff now... I like those covers!
-BVL


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Fantastic News B.V.
DS & I have been waiting for Blood Magic for a couple weeks now. (well me almost a month I think..) He specifically asked for Blood magic when I picked him up from college Friday. I was happy to show it to him and send it to his Kindle just now.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

davethedc said:


> BV,
> Congrats on the new release! I've got to check this out.
> Good luck and 'filling stations" (that frenchism for congrats).


Your congratz has me curious!
Thanks,
-BVL


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Fantastic News B.V.
> DS & I have been waiting for Blood Magic for a couple weeks now. (well me almost a month I think..) He specifically asked for Blood magic when I picked him up from college Friday. I was happy to show it to him and send it to his Kindle just now.


Hey BTackitt,
Great to hear you and DS are interested in Blood Magic, indicating you must have liked Dragon Magic!
I'm liking your new swirly thing sig myself, and I'm stealing that even now...

If you see another sentence to touch up in Blood Magic, send me a PM!
-BVL


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

BV
What the heck is your thread doing back here. Let's take it up a notch.
How are sales going?


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Three days, 21 sales, I'm happy for now. I think I'll get more when people can find BLOOD MAGIC. Right now, doesn't show up with all the links from the others books in the series yet. No description yet either. But it takes Amazon's database a while for everything to knit up.
-BVL


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

B.V.
This looks great! Put it on my to-do list!


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

FlorenceH said:


> B.V.
> This looks great! Put it on my to-do list!


Thanks Florence, hope you enjoy the read!
-BVL


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey, ha' ya' doin'?
That Florence is a hoot. How are sales going?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Be sure to read B.V.s sig line...  Book one of this series Amber Magic is free at his website...  Just sayin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

BV,
Up to two pages on your thread! Congrats again!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, Mr. BV
You sure have a lot of books! Writnig in your sleep again?
Your book covers look a bit dark and disturbing - or was that disturbed. I get confused easily.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Davethedc, he is a star... Have you read _Mech_? Go look it up!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

davethedc said:


> Hey, ha' ya' doin'?
> That Florence is a hoot. How are sales going?


Don't you hoot me this morning! The things you did to your poor little characters.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Ooops! that wasn't why I came by.
Keep working your, thread, BV. Mr. Mathias will be glad to help you in any way he can...


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Sales are improving, since you asked, DC. 
Takes a while for Amazon to knit up all the listings. I think people are finally noticing the fifth book is up there and they are now buying nicely. Once that section on "what else people bought who bought this" starts working, that helps a series a lot. People can just click down the line and buy them all.
-BVL


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Way to go. Keep it up (metaphorically speaking).


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking good, Larson.
Keep it up.


----------

